# Hay Chix



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So we've been struggling for a few years at my barn on how to lower waste on round-bales. We have a few horses that just love to pull it all out and stomp it into the mud. There are round bale holders, but they don't keep the pigs from throwing the hay out.

We found these utility nets at Hay Chix that are 10 x 10. Throw them over a new round bale and tie it onto the holder with the string they provide, and it's instant hay net! The best thing is you don't have to keep re-tying it. We just roll the holder with the tied on net over a new one when they're ready for it. Super easy.

Cuts back on the waste and slows them down a little.












We use the 10 x 10 DIY Large Net ( 1 3/4") for $120.00. They have one with smaller holes but they are more expensive.

Anyway, I have a link for 20% off until Dec 31st if anyone is interested. It's holding up well for my Barn. Just use the link -- *http://haychix.refr.cc/536RRGB*


Thought I would share since I've seen a few posts about hay nets and cutting down waste. One person can tie on the net, no equipment (besides a round bale holder) needed


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i used to board at a barn that had those and my girl bit a new hole in it every single day. So it didn't really work for us ! The BO got really sick of fixing it !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

gypsygirl (and others that have horses that fight the nibble nets):

we bought a tarter equine hay basket to keep the hay up off the mud. not large enough for a full round bale but with just two horses a round bale would go to waste being left out. to cut mine down on throwing all of the hay out I used some black plastic water pipe formed into a circle then some of the old large haynets cut down and "sewn" together with baler twine. still upsets my horse but does make it easier to eat through with the larger holes.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Drifting, my bales are always up on the round. Should it rain, it runs off rather than soaking in. This helps prevent the growth of molds.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Just wanted to give a small update. The utility nets' from Hay Chix have held up really well. 

The roundbale holder.. maybe not so much










But in all seriousness, in all our fields that have them we've had no one do holes. The boys have figured out how to break the ties that hold it to the holder themselves, but they usually only break one, once in awhile.

Disclaimer: there are at max 3 horses to a roundbale where I am. But they're greedy destructive ones.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's good news.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I use the Hay Chix Freedom Feeders and have to say that they are fantastic. We do have 1 horse (out of 4) that can chew a hole in the net but we found out that if we take the net off and move it to the opposite side it lasts longer. She eats in the same place every day and creates a hole. Our stalls have never been cleaner and I have used WAY less hay!


----------

